# First try at painting my embossed.



## soda bottle (Jan 18, 2011)

I have not had the chance to buy any bottles recently, So inspired by Dean's Painted Hutch collection, I decided to paint some of my bottles. 
 I really like the look and its very relaxing. Let me know what you think.  Criticism is welcome without the fear of backlash.  
 I did not finish some of the bottles because I only have white,black,green,blue and red.


----------



## peejrey (Jan 18, 2011)

REALLY NICE!!!
 Makes em stand out better if you ask me.....[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice Job, but I don't really dig the painting on embossing. Takes away form the charm I think. Some do it just so people can read it for selling purpose ,some keep it on. Just don't flip my switch.


----------



## soda bottle (Jan 18, 2011)

> A right nice job! As neat as I've seen it done.


 
 Thanks.  I'm really terrible at painting them.  I use a dull knife to get the extra paint off.




> REALLY NICE!!!
> Makes em stand out better if you ask me.....


 Thanks ,  It's hard to see some of them without the paint and my eyes arent getting any better.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 18, 2011)

[]
 I really like these multi-color ones! This is an interesting set of mug base hutches!
 .


----------



## soda bottle (Jan 18, 2011)

> Nice Job, but I don't really dig the painting on embossing. Takes away form the charm I think. Some do it just so people can read it for selling purpose ,some keep it on. Just don't flip my switch.


 

 I kind of feel the same way, but I really like that I can see all the names now and it comes off easily if I get bored again.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 19, 2011)

> Criticism is welcome without the fear of backlash.


 Don't worry, I can quickly delete myself if I get nasty.
 Unfortunately, I think it's great. I like the 3 color and the mortar and pestle two color cool.
 Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## sandchip (Jan 19, 2011)

I never cared for painted letters either, but that is by far the best job I've seen (coming from a 30-year sign painter).  Lemme see here, a signpainter who don't like painted letters.  Signpainter who don't collect signs (unless I find 'em)  Glass collector who'd rather drink outta plastic cups.  Damn weirdo.


----------



## Wolfdog (Jan 19, 2011)

if the paint wasn't originally on the bottles why bother ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> I never cared for painted letters either, but that is by far the best job I've seen (coming from a 30-year sign painter).Â  Lemme see here, a signpainter who don't like painted letters.Â  Signpainter who don't collect signs (unless I find 'em)Â  Glass collector who'd rather drink outta plastic cups.Â  Damn weirdo.


 
 LOL your battin 1000 son[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jan 19, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wolfdog
> 
> if the paint wasn't originally on the bottles why bother ?


 
 That is why the paint "comes off" easy I reckon.
   I can see why people do it to sell bottles on ebay,you don't have to take 20 pix to get one where the embossing is readable. 
   But should we agree with Chuck? he may beat us. bhahahah![][]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 19, 2011)

> if the paint wasn't originally on the bottles why bother ?


 I'd guess any number of reasons. To see if you can, something to do as a hobby, just because you like it for your own tastes etc.. 
 I think it's a nice job.


----------

